# Orijen



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I went to my feed store, but they said they don't carry it because they can't get it. I went to their website, but they don't have a store locator or anything.

Anybody know where I can get it? Poppy might be coming home on Saturday, so I need to find it quick.

I emailed Sarah, the breeder, as this is what she feeds too .... so I'm hoping she might have an idea too.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Jan 11 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872374


> I went to my feed store, but they said they don't carry it because they can't get it. I went to their website, but they don't have a store locator or anything.
> 
> Anybody know where I can get it? Poppy might be coming home on Saturday, so I need to find it quick.
> 
> ...


http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/storeLocator/C...oreListing.aspx


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen it on this site before: k9Cuisine 
They have free shipping on $50 orders, so if you need to get any treats, other dog's food, ect it'd be good. On the free samples part they have a couple dog treats on there sometimes, so check that out if you order there.
That's great your little guy is coming to you on a good food!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

maybe you can call orijen's customer service and have them locate a store nearest you that carries their brand?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They do have a store locator on the Orijen website which is how I found a location in my city that carries it. Orijen is very hard to come by and most stores have a hard time keeping it in stock so if you do feed it, make sure you get a new bag WELL before you run out of the current bag.  The location I buy mine said that only a few stores will carry it because to even place an order for it, it has to be a huge order. Several websites sell Orijen, but many don't seem to keep the Fresh Fish formula in stock constantly (which is what I use), and it's hard to get ahold of the large bags which I buy since I have 2 to feed.  If you can't find it, you can look around for Acana which is the same company just not "quite" as good.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 11 2010, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872397


> QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Jan 11 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=872374





> I went to my feed store, but they said they don't carry it because they can't get it. I went to their website, but they don't have a store locator or anything.
> 
> Anybody know where I can get it? Poppy might be coming home on Saturday, so I need to find it quick.
> 
> ...


http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/storeLocator/C...oreListing.aspx
[/B][/QUOTE]

YOU ROCK!!!! :wub: 

There's a place right here! Woot!!! Thank you so much!!!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------

